# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  دعوة لتعلم اللغة الإنجليزية .... من أجل الدعوة إلى الله

## الهجرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..... 
حياكن الله أخواتي الفاضلات .... حقيقة هذه أول مرة أكتب في استراحة النساء ... لكن أهمية الموضوع دعتني ... و هو تعلم اللغة الإنجليزية تحدثا و كتابة ... 
فقد تعرضت لموقف أثارني جدا .. ففي الحج للعام الماضي كان معي بالحملة أخوات أستراليات أسلمن مجددا و حقيقة كان هناك دروس رائعة و لكن لست متمكنة جدا في اللغة لكي أترجم لهن و كان هذا حاجزا أحزنني جدا و ولد في داخلي الرغبة في إتقان هذه اللغة و خاصة أنني رأيت الإقبال منهن ..... 

لذلك من رأت في نفسها القدرة على تعليمنا و إجادتنا هذه اللغة فنحن لها شاكرين ...و عن سواعدنا مشمرين ...و خاصة أن موسم الحج اقترب .....
و أتمنى أن أعرف رأي الأخوات و اقتراحاتهن أيضا .... و لكن مني جزيل الشكر ...

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنعم بها من همة و أنعم بها من غاية , سيروا وعين الله ترعاكم , وأنا إن شاء الله معكم أُعَلْمكم الذي أعرفهُ وتعلموني ما أجهلهُ وهو كثير .

ما رأيكم بماذا نبدأ ؟

----------


## واعظة المستقبل

وانـارايد ان اكون معكن اخواتــي ..

لكن حددوا الوقت المناسب لكي نكون فيه مجتمعيــن ..

ولمن اراد ان يلتحق بهذا الكوكب ..

بارك الله فيكم اخواتي ..

----------


## أم البشرى

ما أجملها من دعوة خصوصا اذا كانت النية في ارضاء الله تعالى فهذا امر طيب ومطلوب 
كما جاء على قول زيد بن تابت 
قال زيد بن ثابت : أمَرني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَتَعَلَّمْتُ له كتاب يهود ، وقال : إني والله ما آمن يهود على كتابي . فتعلمته ، فلم يَمُرّ بِي إلاَّ نصف شهر حتى حذقته ، فكنت أكتب له إذا كَتب ، وأقرأ له إذا كُتب إليه . رواه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي . 

بوركت على ما دعوتي

----------


## الهجرة

بارك الله فيكن أخواتي الفاضلات ... و بما أن الخت أم مهاب معلمتنا فلتخبرنا بارك الله فيها عن الوقت المناسب لها .., نتشاور بإذن الله في ذلك ...
و ما أريك أختنا أن نبدأ بعضر سريع لقواعد اللغة الإنجليزية ... ثم نبدأ بعد ذلك في التعلم على المحادثة بالإنجليزية ...
و هل هناك كتب أو قواميس نحتاجها ؟؟؟و ما هو أفضل كتاب لمعرفة الكلمات بالإنجليزية ؟؟؟
و جزاك الله خيرااا...

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

إن شاء الله سنبدأ بمرور على أهم القواعد مع تمرينات على كل قاعدة تقومون بحلها و نصححها جميعاً ولا يوجد داع لتحديد وقت معين كل يوم ننزل قاعدة مع تمريناتها إن شاء الله سأُنزل الدرس الأول بعد قليل .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أستعنا بالله سنبدأ بالدرس الأول وهو ما يمثال الجملة الإسمية في العربية مثل قول : محمد طالب 
The First Lesson : Verb to BE

 I am a student
He is a teacher
She is a doctor
It is a cat
We are teachers
You are a pilot
They are doctors
رأينا كيف :
I > am
He - She - IT > is
We- You - They > are


I للمتكلم المفرد كأني أقول أنا طالبة 
   للمؤنث المفرد She
للمذكر المفردHe
 لغير العاقل المفرد مثل الكلام على حيوان أو جمادIt
 للمتكلم جمع نحن أطباء We
للمخاطب جمع أو مفرد مثل قول أنت أو أنتم You
They للجمع عاقل و غير عاقل 




هنا التمرين على من ترغب المشاركة معنا حله و إضافة ردها هنا :
 Supply the gaps with :  is - am - are

It--- cold today
2-I --- at home now
3-They --- Korean
4-My name --- Kate
5-We --- from China
6-That --- right
7-I --- O.K , thanks
8- She --- married

----------


## فاقده ابوها

جزاك الله خير

----------


## الهجرة

It is cold today
I am at home now
They are Korean
My name is Kate
We are from China
That is right
I am O.K , thanks
 She is married

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> it is cold today
> i am at home now
> they are korean
> my name is kate
> we are from china
> that is right
> i am o.k , thanks
>  she is married


ما شاء الله ممتازة إجابتك ,كلها صحيحة .
أراك في الدرس القادم إن شاء الله .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

The Second Lesson : The Simple Present Tense

* درسنا اليوم إن شاء الله عن زمن المضارع البسيط والذي يستخدم للتعبير عن حدث دائما يحصل و يتكرر مثل الذهاب للمدرسة فنقول 

**I go to school everyday*
* 



** Examples* 
*The students do their best to get high marks .* 
* We write our homework in the notebook*
* He plays football everyday .* 
* The boy prefers watching TV to playing computer games.* 
* She goes to school on foot


**لاحظنا أن الأفعال المظللة بالبنفسجي بعضها أُضيف له s  وبعضها لم يُضف له فلماذا ؟؟!!*
*
**الإجابة : إذا كان الفاعل مفرداً مثل أن يكون he - she - it أو أي أسم مثل Ali أو Amal  فإنه يجب علينا وضع هذه s  للأفعال مثل* 
*
He writes poems
Ali opens his shop every night
**  .

**  هنا إستثناء بسيط في إضافة s* 
* 1-يضاف إلى نهاية الفعل ( es ) فى حالة انتهاء الافعال بأحد الحروف التالية : s- sh- ch – x –o*
* 

** He expresses* 
* He rushes* 
* He watches* 
* He boxes*
* He goes* 
* 

1- يستخدم هذا الزمن مع ظروف التكرار الاتية : 

نادرا rarely  - عادة usually - غالبا often - دائما usually -  أحيانا sometimes 

** She always comes late .* 
* They rarely go to school on foot*

* و لاحظي أن مكان الظرف يكون قبل الفعل .

جـ - النفى Negation .


ينفى المضارع البسيط بوضع do not قبله إذا كان الفعل غير منتهى ب s و  يستعمل مع الضمائر التالية* *We, you, they , I* * أو أى أسم جمع

**I do not like drinking coffee 


**أما إذا كان الفعل منتهيا ب s ينفى  بوضع does not قبله و هى تستعمل مع الضمائر الآتية he , she , it أو أى اسم  مفرد .



** She does not listen to me* 
* Shaimaa does not eat fish too much* 
* 



الإستفهام  Interrogation  
فى حالة الاستفهام عن جملة و كان الفعل لا ينتهى ب s نستخدم do كفعل مساعد 
أمل إذا كان الفعل منتهيا ب s فإننا نستخدم does كفعل مساعد والفعل الأساسي يكون في المصدر . 



* *  She studies hard to get high marks .* 
* Why does she work hard ?*

*They prefer to go to club every week .* 
* What do they prefer to club day



Choose the correct answer :

She {eat - eats - eating } lunch at 12 p.m
They { write- writes- writing} their homework every evening
Muhammad { do - does } not play football
The doctors { meet - met - meeting } sick people
{Does - Do } you drink coffee ?
**{Does - Do } she draw nice drawings ?o


They watch T.V>>>> use always
-------------------------------
He likes painting >>>> make negative

-------------------------------* 
*

 
*

----------


## الهجرة

هذا هو واجبي .... 

*Choose the correct answer :*



*She {eat -* *eats** - eating } lunch at 12 p.m*


*They {* *write**- writes- writing} their homework every evening*


*Muhammad { do* *- does** } not play football*


*The doctors {* *meet** - met - meeting } sick people*


*{Does -* *Do** } you drink coffee ?*


*{**Does** - Do } she draw nice drawings ?**o*




*They watch T.V>>>>* *use always*


*They* *always** watch T.V*


*-------------------------------*


*He likes painting >>>>* *make negative*


*He* *does not** like painting*



*-------------------------------* 
عندي سؤال بارك الله فيك معلمتنا و هو : في النفي و الاستفهام إذا كان الفعل منتهي بــ s هل أحذفها لما أضع does not أو does ؟؟ أي هل يعود الفعل لأصلة دون أي إضافات أم أبقي أل s كما هي في الفعل؟؟

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> هذا هو واجبي .... 
> 
> *Choose the correct answer :*
> 
> *She {eat -* *eats** - eating } lunch at 12 p.m*
> 
> *They {* *write**- writes- writing} their homework every evening*
> 
> *Muhammad { do* *- does** } not play football*
> ...



ممتاز يا أخيه إجابتك ممتازة , ما شاء الله تبارك الله طالبة نجيبة : ) .




> عندي سؤال بارك الله فيك معلمتنا و هو : في النفي و الاستفهام إذا كان  الفعل منتهي بــ s هل أحذفها لما أضع does not أو does ؟؟ أي هل يعود الفعل  لأصلة دون أي إضافات أم أبقي أل s كما هي في الفعل؟؟


أنا أختك ولست بمعلمة : ) ,
نعم صحيح يجب أن تحذفي s عند النفي و السؤال .
أراك غداً إن شاء الله .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

The Third Lesson : The Past Tense
 
يستخدم الفعل الماض البسيط للدلالة على حدث صار في الماضي و انتهى .


 They called her
He called him
 
 رأينا أنه ليس هناك تغيير سواء كان الفاعل جمع أو مفرد , , وللماض كلمات  دالة عليه في بعض الأحيان مثل
  yesterday , ago , last month , last week , last year and so on
 
صياغة الفعل الماض تكون بإضافة ed  للفعل  مثلاً playe > played , لكن هناك بعض الأفعال تُسمى الشاذة مثلاً :

write > wrote

  She washed the car
Thet saw a bird

هنا جُمعت الأفعال الشاذة و تصاريفها 
http://www.englishpage.com/irregular...ularverbs.html

النفي Negation 

يكون النفي بإضافة did not  قبل الفعل مع إرجاع الفعل لأصله مثلاً

He phoned his mother

He did not phone his mother

------------

الإستفهام 
Interrogation
نبدأ ب Did + sublect + verb ?

He phoned his mother

Did he phone his mother ?O
والإجابة تكون yes or no 
Yes , he did
No , he did not

------------

Chooose the correct answer 
She { did - do - does } not do her homework yesterday
They { like - likes - liked } the last book
{ Did - not - ? } he bring his books?O
You did not { write - wrote - writing } the poem
Did we { sleep - slept } early ?O
He { visited - visit - visiting } his relatives last week

Change these verbs to the past 
use 
change
do

Make a question 
She listened carefully

Make the sentence negative
They washed the car

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليك أم مهاب, أسلوب سلس ومشوق, وعرضك ممتاز..

وفقكن الله أخواتي الفضليات, أُذكر فقط بأمر تجديد النية وأن تحتسبن تعلم اللغة لتبليغ كلمة الحق والدعوة إلى الله, فالنية ترفع من الأعمال ما ترفع وتضع ما تضع, رزقنا الله جميعًا العلم النافع والعمل الصالح ورزقنا القبول والإخلاص.

----------


## الهجرة

هذا واجبي ... 


*Chooose the correct answer* 


*She* *{ did** - do - does } not do her homework yesterday*


*They { like - likes -* *liked** } the last book*


*{* *Did** - not - ? } he bring his books?**O*


*You did not {* *write** - wrote - writing } the poem*


*Did we {* *sleep** - slept } early ?**O*


*He {* *visited** - visit - visiting } his relatives last week*



*Change these verbs to the past* 


*use* *used*


*change* *changed*


*do* *did*



*Make a question* 


*She listened carefully*



*Did She listen carefully?*



*Make the sentence negative*


*They washed the car*



*They did not wash the car*
 

عند سؤال بارك الله فيك أختي و هو : في الاستفهام للزمن الماضي يرجع الفعل لأصله ... صحيح؟؟

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> أحسن الله إليك أم مهاب, أسلوب سلس ومشوق, وعرضك ممتاز..
> 
> وفقكن الله أخواتي الفضليات, أُذكر فقط بأمر تجديد النية وأن تحتسبن تعلم اللغة لتبليغ كلمة الحق والدعوة إلى الله, فالنية ترفع من الأعمال ما ترفع وتضع ما تضع, رزقنا الله جميعًا العلم النافع والعمل الصالح ورزقنا القبول والإخلاص.



جزاك ِ الله كل خير ,  إني والله أتعاهد نيتي بالإصلاح و أسأل الله الإعانة و التوفيق و السداد لي و لجميع المسلمين .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> هذا واجبي ... 
> 
> 
> *chooose the correct answer* 
> 
> 
> *she* *{ did** - do - does } not do her homework yesterday*
> 
> 
> ...


ممتاز يا أخيه بارك الله فيك و زادك علماً و فهماً .




> عند سؤال بارك الله فيك أختي و هو : في الاستفهام للزمن الماضي يرجع الفعل  لأصله ... صحيح؟؟


نعم صحيح أحسن الله إليك , ذكرت ذلك في نفس الدرس : )  .

----------


## أم نور الهدى

همة عالية بسم الله ما شاء الله، بارك الله فيكن ..
حبذا لو اجتمعتن في غرفه صوتيه مع أختنا الفاضله، سيكون التحصيل أفضل بإذن الله ..
ما رأيكن ؟
كما اني أنصحكن مبدئيا بكتب المركز الأمريكي على الأقل الدروس ستكون بطريقه ممنهجه، سهله و نافعه. سأحاول تحميلها لكن إن شاء الله ..

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> همة عالية بسم الله ما شاء الله، بارك الله فيكن ..
> حبذا لو اجتمعتن في غرفه صوتيه مع أختنا الفاضله، سيكون التحصيل أفضل بإذن الله ..
> ما رأيكن ؟
> كما اني أنصحكن مبدئيا بكتب المركز الأمريكي على الأقل الدروس ستكون بطريقه ممنهجه، سهله و نافعه. سأحاول تحميلها لكن إن شاء الله ..


جزاك الله خيراً , جعلك الله كالغيث أينما حلَّ نفع .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

The Fourth Lesson : The Present Continuous
 
المضارع المستمر 
هو الزمن الذي يعود على حدث يحدث الآن في هذه اللحظة , أي ليس في الماضي ولا في المستقبل وغالباً يُستخدم معه كلمة now بمعنى الآن , وله إستخدمات آخرى نؤجلها لوقت لاحق إن شاء الله .

يتكون من 

subject + helping verb (am - is - are ) + v ing

 Examples
They are playing football now
He is writing his book 
I am doing my home work 

I > am
He- She - It > is
They - We - You > are

طبعاً نستطيع أن ندخل على الجملة أحد الأظرف مثل :
often - always - usually

ومكانها بعد الفعل المساعد am - is- are

She is always reading Quran
 
هناك مجموعة من الأفعال لا يمكنها صياغتها بهذا الزمن مثل الأفعال التي تعود إلى أعمال العقل مثل يدرك - يفهم  يعتقد و غيرها .

وها هي هنا منظمة في مجموعات  :

أولا / الأفعال  التي تعود إلى وظائف العقل
 Mental state 
know-realize-understand-recognize- believe-feel-suppose-think-imagine- doubt-remember-forget-want-need-prefer-mean
مثال

من الخطأ أن نقول  
He is knowing. 
والصحيح هو 
He knows

 ثانيا/ الأفعال التي توضح إنفعالات معينة
 Emotinal state

love-like-appreciate-hate-dislike-fear-envy-mind -care

ثالثا/ أفعال تدل على الملكية

posses-have-own-belong


 رابعا/ أفعال الحواس الخمس
 Sense perception

taste-smell-hear-feel-see

 خامسا/ أفعال أخرى
seem-look-appear-cost-owe-weigh-be-exist-consist of- contain-include


* كيف نصيغ النفي في الجملة المثبتة:
 How to form the negative? 

 كما هو معروف حينما نريد صياغة أي نفي في اللغة الإنجليزية نقوم فقط بوضع  كلمة not  للنفي 

 مثال

 They are sleeping now.

 هذه الجملة مثبتة وحينما نريد نفيها نضيف فقط not  بعد الفعل المساعد سواء كان 
 Is-am-are

 فتصبح الجملة :

 They are not  sleeping now.


* كيف نصيغ الأسئلة في المضارع المستمر؟ 

 How to form Questions in Present Continous

 نضع الفعل المساعد في البداية ثم الفاعل سواء أكان  إسم واضح أو ضمير ثم بقية الجملة  ثم علامة الإستفهام ..

 مثال
 
They are sleepingnow



 Are they sleeping now? O

والإجابة 
Yes , they are
No , they are not

Choose the correct answer
They are - is - am playing righ now
Ali  are - is - am baking bread
You are wash - washing - washed the area
We are having - have  a car
Is - Are - Am I doing fine ?O

Make a question and answer it 
She is watching T.V

Make the sentence negative
They are speaking aloud

Complete 
Ahmad-------- read---  a book

----------


## رانييا

تحية وبعد
قرات الدروس الاربعة الاولى
كانت جد مهمة
وانا في انتظار 
التتمة

كل الود

رانييا

----------


## نبض الامة

ما شاء الله 
بارك الله في هذه الهمم المتألقة ,,, 
هل يمكنني أن أنضم إلى ركبكم المبارك ؟

----------


## نبض الامة

أختي لو سمحت أود ان أضيف شيئا يسيرا على قولك 



> درسنا اليوم إن شاء الله عن زمن المضارع البسيط والذي يستخدم للتعبير عن حدث دائما يحصل و يتكرر مثل الذهاب للمدرسة فنقول


فالمضارع البسيط يستخدم في : 1. الحقيقة (fact) مثل : the sun rises every morning
                                  2. العادة ( habit ) كالمثال الذي وضعته عن الذهاب للمدرسة يوميا 

والله الموفق,,,

----------


## نبض الامة

Choose the correct answer
They (are) - is - am playing righ now
Ali are -(is) - am baking bread
You are wash - (washing) - washed the area
We are having - (have) a car
Is - Are - (Am) I doing fine ?O

Make a question and answer it 
She is watching T.V
Is she watching TV ? yes,she is << or << no, she isnt
 
Make the sentence negative
They are speaking aloud
they are not speaking aloud

Complete 
Ahmad----is---- reading--- a book

----------


## الهجرة

*Choose the correct answer* 
*They* *are** - is - am** playing righ now* 
*Ali* *are -* *is** - am** baking bread* 
*You are* *wash -* *washing** - washed** the area*
*We* *are having -* *have** a car*
*Is - Are -* *Am** I doing fine ?**O*

*Make a question and answer it* 
*She is watching T.V*


*is She watching T.v ؟*

*Yes, she is*


*Make the sentence negative*
*They are speaking aloud*
*They are not speaking aloud*

*Complete* 
*Ahmad* *is** read**ing** a book*

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> تحية وبعد
> قرات الدروس الاربعة الاولى
> كانت جد مهمة
> وانا في انتظار 
> التتمة
> 
> كل الود
> 
> رانييا





> ما شاء الله 
> بارك الله في هذه الهمم المتألقة ,,, 
> هل يمكنني أن أنضم إلى ركبكم المبارك ؟





> أختي لو سمحت أود ان أضيف شيئا يسيرا على قولك 
> 
> فالمضارع البسيط يستخدم في : 1. الحقيقة (fact) مثل : The sun rises every morning
>                                   2. العادة ( habit ) كالمثال الذي وضعته عن الذهاب للمدرسة يوميا 
> 
> والله الموفق,,,


 حياكن الله و بياكن , و بخصوص إضافتك فجزاك الله خيراً و أسعدتني وتدل على خلفية جيدة مثل  الأخت الكريمة الهجرة .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> Choose the correct answer
> They (are) - is - am playing righ now
> Ali are -(is) - am baking bread
> You are wash - (washing) - washed the area
> We are having - (have) a car
> Is - Are - (Am) I doing fine ?O
> 
> Make a question and answer it 
> She is watching T.V
> ...


ممتاز ما شاء الله تبارك الله
إجابات موفقة من فضل الله 
لو تضعي الفاصلة  
isn't






> *Choose the correct answer* 
> *They* *are** - is - am** playing righ now* 
> *Ali* *are -* *is** - am** baking bread* 
> *You are* *wash -* *washing** - washed** the area*
> *We* *are having -* *have** a car*
> *Is - Are -* *Am** I doing fine ?**O*
> 
> *Make a question and answer it* 
> *She is watching T.V*
> ...


ممتاز كالعادة
إجابات موفقة من فضل الله

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

الأخت الموقرة الهجرة أشكرك على السؤال وأقول لك المعذرة على الإنقطاع في اليومين الماضيين وذلك لظرف طارئ و أعود غداً إن شاء الله , يسر الله أمرك و الجميع .

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

The Fifth Lesson : The Past Continuous Tense

 زمن الماضي المستمر و يستخدم للدلالة على حدث كان مستمر في الزمن الماضي وهذا الزمن يشبه الدرس السابق كثيراً .

صياغ جملته هكذا

was /were + v ing

I + He - She - It - > was
They - We- You > were

الأسماء المفردة ستأخذ was
الأسماء الجمع ستأحذ were

She was playing 
They were cleaning
Asma was eating
The students were writing

طبعاً نفس المجموعات الأولى التي لا يمكن صياغتها في المضارع المستمر لا يمكن صياغتها في الماضي المستمر وهي 


أولا / الأفعال  التي تعود إلى وظائف العقل
 Mental state 
know-realize-understand-recognize- believe-feel-suppose-think-imagine- doubt-remember-forget-want-need-prefer-mean
مثال

من الخطأ أن نقول  
He was knowing. 
والصحيح هو 
He knew

 ثانيا/ الأفعال التي توضح إنفعالات معينة
 Emotinal state

love-like-appreciate-hate-dislike-fear-envy-mind -care

ثالثا/ أفعال تدل على الملكية

posses-have-own-belong


 رابعا/ أفعال الحواس الخمس
 Sense perception

taste-smell-hear-feel-see

 خامسا/ أفعال أخرى
seem-look-appear-cost-owe-weigh-be-exist-consist of- contain-include

-----------------

While I was watching T.V, they called me
بالعربي : بينما كنت أشاهد التلفاز ( حدث مستمر ) , اتصلوا بي .

He was eating when she screamed
كان يأكل( حدث مستمر)  عندما صرخت

-------

Negation النفي 

حينما نريد أن ننفي جملةفي الماضي المستمر نضع كلمة not قبل was - were

We were not listening
Ali was not doing his homework

-------

Interrogation الإستفهام

She was sleeping 

عندما نحول الجملة إلى سؤال سنقلب الفاعل مع الفعل المساعد هكذا
Was she sleepng ?O
Yes , she was
No , she was not
---------------

Choose the correct answer

They were attend - attending - attended a meeting
People was - were living hard before inventing electricity
Muhammad was- were exercising
It was not - wasnt - not was raining
Were - was it screaming ?O
Were they playing ?O yes , they was- were

Make a question then answer it
We were discussing the issue

Make the sentence negative
He was watering the garden

----------


## أم نور الهدى

السلام عليكن و رحمة الله وبركاته .. 
آسفه أخياتي على التأخير .. تعبت أحمل الملف ولم أفلح :(

----------


## أم نور الهدى

السلام عليكن و رحمة الله ..
كيف حالكن بنات ؟ باركولي اتعلمت أحمل الملفات على اديكن  :Smile: 
الحــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــمد لله رب العالمـــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــين ..
أي سؤال أنا حاضره إن شاء الله ..
الكتاب اسمه Interchange Third Edition
من Cambridge
أسأل الله لكن التوفيق، آمين آمين

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> السلام عليكن و رحمة الله ..
> كيف حالكن بنات ؟ باركولي اتعلمت أحمل الملفات على اديكن 
> الحــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــمد لله رب العالمـــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــين ..
> أي سؤال أنا حاضره إن شاء الله ..
> الكتاب اسمه interchange third edition
> من cambridge
> أسأل الله لكن التوفيق، آمين آمين


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مبارك : )
الحمد لله تعلمت ِ رفع الملفات بسببنا : )
جارِ التحميل وسيفيدني إن شاء الله في أعمالي .
جزاك الله كل خير , وبارك فيك و أثابك .

----------


## أم نور الهدى

آمين آمين، و ايااااك ..

----------


## الهجرة

أعتذر أختنا الفاضلة عن التأخير... و هذا هو واجبي 


*Choose the correct answer* 


*They were* *attend -* *attending* *- attended** a meeting* 

*People* *was -* *were** living hard before inventing electricity* 

*Muhammad* *was**- were** exercising* 

*It* *was not** - wasnt - not was** raining* 

*Were -* *was** it screaming ?**O* 

*Were they playing ?**O* *yes , they* *was-* *were* 


*Make a question then answer it* 

*We were discussing the issue* 

*were We discussing the issue?* 

*Yes. we were*  


*Make the sentence negative* 

*He was watering the garden* 

*He was not watering the garden*

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> *choose the correct answer* 
> 
> 
> *they were* *attend -* *attending* *- attended** a meeting* 
> 
> *people* *was -* *were** living hard before inventing electricity* 
> 
> *muhammad* *was**- were** exercising* 
> 
> ...



ممتاز بارك الله فيك و جعلكِ مباركةً أينما كنت ِ.

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

The Sixth Lesson : The Simple Future Tense
 
زمن المستقبل البسيط 

يستخدم للحديث على أشياء و أحداث ستُنجز في المستقبل القريب أو البعيد , غالباً يكون معه كلمات للدلالة على المستقبل مثل next week , next year , tomorrow
 
كيفية صياغتة ؟ عندنا طريقتين .
How to form the simple future tense?O
 
الأولى
be + going to + v ( infinitive )O
مثال 
She is going to travel nest week

be = is - are - am

الثانية
will + v ( infinitive )O

I will travel next week
   --------
 
* ملاحظة 
الصيغة الأولى تستخدم للدلالة على شيء مخطط له من قبل 
الصيغة الثانية تعبر عن الرغبة بعمل شيء في نفس لحظة الكلام

 النفي Negation

 بإضافة not  بعد am - is - are
 
They are going to paint the room

They are not going to paint the room
 
-------
 We will clean the place

We will not clean the place
 
* ممكن نختصرها بهذا الشكل 
 Will not= won't

 الإستفهام Interrogation
 
 It is going to rain today
Is it going to rain today ?O
Yes , it is
No , it is not

She will study next week
Will she study next week?O
Yes , she will
No , she will not

------

Choose the correct answer

She is -are -am going to start a new course
They are will - going to buy some food
Will she pass the test ?* yes , she is -are- will
We will not - going to travel

Change to negative
I will change my method
He is going to go to shcool

Make question and answer it
He will change his way
He is going to college

----------


## نبض الامة

Choose the correct answer

She (is) -are -am going to start a new course
They are will - (going to )buy some food
Will she pass the test ?* yes , she is -are-( will)
We (will not) - going to travel 
Change to negative
I will not change my method / or /I won’t change my method
He is not going to go to shcool / or/ He isn’t going to go to shcool  
Make question and answer it
He will change his way -->will he change his way ? yes,he is or no,he is not 
He is going to college --->Is he doing to collage ?yes,he is / or/ no, he is not

----------


## أم أمامة الليبية

ليت الأخت أم نور الهدى حفظها الله  تحذف الكتاب ، إضافة إلى صور ذوات الأرواح اللا شرعية ؛ وقع نظري على صورة جدا جدا قبيحة ومخلة بالآداب الإسلامية .
وأشهد الله أني استفدت من دروس الأخت محبة الفضيلة فجزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك كما أحسنتِ إلينا ، وكم نطمع في أن تواصلي أثابك الله ونفع بك ، وإضافة إلى أنها من باب الدعوة هي أمر مهم لمن يحسنها فلعلها أيضا تكون من باب أمن مكر العدو أذلهم الله ولا أبقى لهم قوة ، ونصر أمة الإسلام أهل السنة الغراء عليهم . اللهم آمين.
# تم حذف الملف المحتوى على الصور الغير لائقة من المشاركة المذكورة# الإشراف#

----------


## أمة القادر

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

حيا الله جميع الاخوات المباركات و أسعد أيامهن
الفاضلة محبة الفضيلة و الاخوات المشاركات على الصفحة جزاكن الله خير 
نرجو استمرار هذا العمل الطيب .. بارك الله في سعيكن  جعله مشكورا

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكن الله خيراً الأخوات هنا وفي رسائل الخاص , الحقيقة أشكركن كثيراً على الثناء والدعاء .
إن شاء الله سنكمل بإذن الله لكن أحتاج مهلة لأني الآن مشغولة في أكثر من شيء والله المستعان .

----------


## ساجده لله

السلام عليكم ممكن اتشرف بتعلم معكم

----------


## ساجده لله

وممكن كذلك اساعد اختنا محبة الفضيله لاني اجيد الانجليزيه

----------


## ساجده لله

الدرس لاول,تركيب الجمله في اللغه الانجليزيه ان كل جمله مفيده في اللغه الانجليزيه تتركب من,فاعل subject ثم فعل verb ثم مفعول بهobject وهدا هو الترتيب الصحيح مثلاthey study arabic ف they هو subject و study هوverb وarabic هوobject وهو على عكس ترتيب الجمله في اللغه العربيه حيث يكون الفعل اولا فننتبه لهدا الفرق

----------


## ساجده لله

صراحه انا انتظر توجيهكم وطلابتكم هل نبدأ بالقواعد ( قواعد اللغه الانجليزيه) او نقوم بتعلم بعض الجمل التي ممكن تستعملها لاخوات في موسم الحج أنا انتظر ردكم والسلام.

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> صراحه انا انتظر توجيهكم وطلابتكم هل نبدأ بالقواعد ( قواعد اللغه الانجليزيه) او نقوم بتعلم بعض الجمل التي ممكن تستعملها لاخوات في موسم الحج أنا انتظر ردكم والسلام.


أهلاً بك .

أنت المعلمة فإبدئي بما هو مناسب يرحمك الله وجزاك ربي خيرا .

----------


## ساجده لله

انت المعلمه طبعا مستحيل احل محلك

----------

